# What coat is best for africans conditions



## grach (Feb 16, 2014)

Hi,
I'm living in africa and here, you all know, time is always hot. 
What type of coat is best for this condition? Short, Medium or Long Stock?

Thanks.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

where you live is Vet care available? what are you going to feed
your dog? welcome to the forum!!!


----------



## grach (Feb 16, 2014)

No, here are not Vet care available. I'm going to get a puppy form Europe.
I'll feed him with Royal Canin, i think.

My friends have one Golden Retriever, and he seems to be happy here


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

Personally I would think a regular stock coat (short) would be a good choice. I will say that my all black GSD seems to be more susceptible to the heat so something to think about.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

I don't know. You don't have access to a vet and would be importing a dog putting much trust in a breeder. People usually recommend having very good connections and high level of trust importing from Europe to the U.S. 

If you are in such a remote location of Africa as to not have a vet within reachable distance I'm thinking it's a real gamble importing a dog.

The odds are stacked against you for a happy outcome:

1) Importing a breed that if not carefully selected is known to have health problems.

2) Dealing with a breeder/broker that you don't know who may take advantage of the fact you're not well connected and in a remote location of distant country.

3) Not having access to a vet.

It could work out but please be aware of the potential hurdles and heartache as well.


----------

